# Dumb mistake



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Picked these up from a flea market a couple months ago for a steal. I finally got around to making a case for them to hang on the wall.

Each chisel got a custom spot to prevent them hitting eachother. I also placed magnets at each spot to hold them in place.
Magnets were also used to hold the door closed.
Turned out great. 
Until I noticed it laying there.
An extra chisel.
I cannot believe I missed one.
Very disappointing.
What to do?


----------



## PaperJam (Jul 31, 2010)

Send me the extra one. I'll find a spot for it.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice job on the box. I like the transparent half door. Very disappointing about the extra chisel over-lookage though. Maybe you could enlarge the hole as needed to place it where it should fall in line. Then do the same to the rest, working to the left, so that you end up with the smallest chisel being the left-over. You could then probably mount the smallest one similar to how the left-out one is laying in the first picture. Spring clips maybe. Or make a wooden cradle for it with two magnets (instead of one).

I hope you get it figured out. I know how you must have felt when you saw that lone chisel lying there, mocking you. Great box though. Nice design.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

An easy fix would be just to mount it where it is in the first picture. Just make a shelf, with an indentation for the chisel.












 







.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I hope you get it figured out. I know how you must have felt when you saw that lone chisel lying there, mocking you. Great box though. Nice design.


Yeah it sucked!
I went from proud to foolish in a matter of seconds. The door opens and snaps closed perfectly, it all stays closed and secure even while upside down. I'm very happy with it other than having to make a shelf for it like Cman says.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*?*

If you place them all handle to handle, no space between, can you fit them in the box as it stands? If so, just remake the slotted piece so they ALL fit. If not, then there's always a "do over". If you find a cheaper set with fewer chisels, then use it for them and make a new box out of walnut for the the better set... you know the high end stuff. :laughing:
You could always buy a cheaper set and then sell the whole combo on Craigs List. The box will make the sale! Nice job. :thumbsup: bill
BTW it would make a nice gift also.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> An easy fix would be just to mount it where it is in the first picture. Just make a shelf, with an indentation for the chisel.


+1

And if you inscribe "Favorite" next to it, it won't feel bad. :smile:

Nice box btw, and thanks for posting. Gave me a good chuckle and helps us all learn not only from our OWN mistakes. :shifty:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> An easy fix would be just to mount it where it is in the first picture. Just make a shelf, with an indentation for the chisel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike. That was also my first thought when I saw your picture.

George


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job for sure. Gotta love home made cases for tools. I'm sure that you'll come up with something for the extra chisel. You're a smart cookie.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*handy...*

just use one on every project then you wont have to worry about one feeling left out. and the case will ALWAYS be full =)


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

I feel your pain. You do a great job you're satisfied with and then discover it's all wrong. Well, you're not the first and not the last. Happens to all of us every now and then :yes:




cabinetman said:


> An easy fix would be just to mount it where it is in the first picture. Just make a shelf, with an indentation for the chisel.
> .


I agree on that. When you start using those chisels you'll soon find out that you use one of them more than the others. Will be practical to have this favorite on a dedicated shelf were you can find it easily.
It's a very nice looking case with smart ideas for the door and the holders. Great job :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Make a new one.your a woodworker.nice job on the box. Everyone does that from time to time.


----------



## tom427cid (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi,
I might try alternating the chisels using both the top and the bottom of the box. You might find that the chisels(all of them,even the bad one that was hiding)would fit. and whem in use the box would lay flat.As you said there are magnets and each chisel is almost "french fitted" to the box. Then if it works you can tell people you designed it that way.
Just an idea,hope it might work.
tom


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Do it over. It's a neat design and I think, if you are anything like me, not having it right will drive you nuts. Keep this one and fill it with misc. other chisels as you acquire them.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice work on the box!

I have no advice.


----------



## cornskier (Oct 19, 2010)

*Extra chisel?*

Use it all the time then the chest is full and you know where the extra is. 
As a practical idea, maybe they could be set at an angle and have enough space for all of them. Remake the holding slots to about a 15 degree angle and check if that will allow all of them to fit in that pretty case.


----------

